# Who's more intelligent: Leonardo da Vinci (ISTP) or Albert Einstein (INTP)?



## DragonProdigy93 (Oct 30, 2011)

Da Vinci was maybe the most diversely talented man ever and had lots of the mechanical skills of the artisan and was borderline intutitve, because the machines and art he invented took a lot of attention to detail and obervation of the physical facts (sensing), and then based on the information he gathered he contrived imaginative inventions (intution). Einstein was INTP for sure for all his letters, and he was the introspective scientific wizard and genious who conjured the theory of relativity and spouted profound philosophical wisdom and had a "cosmic consciousness." These two men are perhaps the greatest geniuses ever, but who was greater?
This link has Da Vinci as ISTP and Einstein as INTP: http://www.wagele.com/Famous.html


----------



## DragonProdigy93 (Oct 30, 2011)

I forgot to include that both ISTP and INTP have dominant introverted thinking as their primary function, so they are both perhaps the most "logical" types. I'm wondering if people think the concrete thinker, the abstract thinker, or the borderline concrete/abstract thinker (Da Vinci) is most intelligent. (I think Da Vinci, do you?)


----------



## dimane (Jun 11, 2011)

DragonProdigy93;bt24194 said:


> I forgot to include that both ISTP and INTP have dominant introverted thinking as their primary function, so they are both perhaps the most "logical" types. I'm wondering if people think the concrete thinker, the abstract thinker, or the borderline concrete/abstract thinker (Da Vinci) is most intelligent. (I think Da Vinci, do you?)


both INTP


----------

